# Time to say goodbye



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a difficult decision to make, my heart breaks along with yours. Bless you for putting her first, fly free sweet girl....


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh my heart aches for you too. I hope the love that you share brings some comfort to your heart although it won't make it any easier.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

So sorry time has come for your beautiful girl.. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Reading your post brought tears to my eyes as I once again remembered saying good bye to one of our girls early last year. Remember the good times as you give your girl the last gift you can give.


----------



## valita (Apr 23, 2014)

oh, I'm so sorry you have to do this, I had to send my 14 year old boston Ripley to the rainbow bridge on May 7th of this year, I still cry like a baby when I think of him!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

i am so very sorry that you will be saying goodbye so soon; Sleep gently tonight, beautiful one.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

oh, what a beautiful girl


May her journey be peaceful and may she run free at the Bridge. Go find Misty, sweet one, she'll show you the ropes.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry. She's beautiful. I wish you peace.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I am so very sorry, but 14 years with her is a blessing. Many of us do not get that much time. Most of us have been where you are now, many times. Doesn't help you in anyway to say that, but I can tell you that the sun will come up and in time you will recover from your loss. 

Focus on the many good times you have had, and celebrate her life with someone close to you.....

God Bless.....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry to read this. Please know that we are all here to support you at this very difficult and sad time.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry you are at this point in her life. It comes too soon and is so painful. Knowing it's time is a sign of how much you love her. God bless, peace to you both.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I hope you are able to both enjoy the time you have left. It's always a sad time and a hard decision.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry it's your girl's time. She's beautiful, you have been blessed with 14 wonderful years. I hope her memories will bring you comfort when you need it. 

May her journey be peaceful. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

It is so hard when their legs give way :'(
Run ahead sweet girl, may the angels light your way.


----------



## REDPIN04 (Nov 11, 2008)

well it's done. She went peacefully and quickly. Hardest part now is wondering if she had one more day, one more walk, one more wrestling session. 

Lots of remorse but it's just the loss and hurt talking. As hard as that was I know it was better for her. She couldn't get herself up anymore.

Of course you know when the vet came to the house for the procedure she managed to lift her head and her tail started pounding the floor. 

A true golden to the end. Not much left physically but still had love and the ability to greet a stranger.

The next few days will be hard for me. There's a lot less love in my house now.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. You gave her a final gift of love so she didn't suffer. Please don't regret your decision. You made that choice because you knew what she needed. Your house will be empty, but she will live in your heart forever!!! RIP sweet girl. My thoughts are with you as you grieve. Please tell us her name.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.
God Bless. You take care. Hugs.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So sorry as well. I hope you'll still feel her love in your heart and enjoy the warm memories you've built over the years.


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm so sorry! I know it hurts like heck we had to make the same decision about 5 years ago. You made the right decision. Quality of life just wasn't their anymore. Big hugs!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Rest well, run fast, be happy sweet Victory. Find Ivory and let her show you around the bridge.


Max


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You gave her the ultimate gift of love by setting her free from all that ailed her.

Fly free beautiful girl.


----------



## REDPIN04 (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks for the support and well wishes. Today as expected has been pretty rough. 

Getting up in the middle of the night my first instinct was to tread carefully since she would normally be at foot of the bed and I didn't want to trip on her, only to quickly release that she wasn't there anymore. 

Many memories, a few tears, lots of old pictures, new pictures. Not much work getting done today but it's been a good distraction. 

Getting home tonight will be rough as well, as will the next few days I'm sure.

Time will heal the hurt, but memories will carry on with me forever.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It does hurt like nothing I've ever experienced before. If they didn't mean so much to us, it wouldn't.

Her memories will be with you forever, because of her, your life has been filled with lots of joy and love and that will always be with you. She will always hold a special place in your heart. 


I wish you peace on this journey for your heart to heal. I know you probably think you will never be able to smile when you think of her, but the day will come. It takes time and the grieving process is different for everyone.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Redpin04*

REDPIN04

I AM SO VERY SORRY ABOUT your beautiful girl!
My girl Smooch, will find her and they will become fast friends!
You did the kindest thing for her, because you loved her.
Please hang around here for support, I know that I did.
I hope when your heart heals, you will be able to share your love with another that needs you!

I added her name to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-15.html#post4907593


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. May the deep love you shared help heal your heart until you meet again.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So terribly sorry it was time to say goodbye to your beautiful girl. Looks like hers was a life well-lived.

Sending prayers for comfort.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tears will be shed my many members including me. I'm so sorry about her loss.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Please don't second guess yourself about the timing. I firmly believe that a day too soon is better than a day too late.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

So sorry for your loss....she will enjoy the bridge playing with our bridge goldens.


----------



## Lynn5707 (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. (((Hugs)))


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry. Hugs....


----------



## REDPIN04 (Nov 11, 2008)

Well it's been almost a week now since my girl has crossed over. 

Admittedly the tears have stopped(mostly until I started writing this) but the emptiness i feel going home every night, waking up every morning will be there for a long long time. 

The sadness has become focused on the memories of all the walks, all the swims, games of fetch, wrestling on the floor, watching her scan the 'pridelands' keeping away those evil squirrels and chipmunks, a few stolen dinners over the years when she was younger. 


There's just a lot less love in the house now.

These 'dumb animals' some people claim them to be touch our souls in ways everyone should experience at some point in their lives. The unconditional love and affection is an experience like no other.

My heart will heal, I will stop shedding tears for you, but I will never stop missing you.

Thanks everyone for the support. Great group here.


----------

